# New to the forum, lots of questions



## elliottATL (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and will need to get an understanding of where my questions should be posted. I have a pretty basic set of HO scale Atlas & PowerLoc tracks that I pull out each December and layout around our Christmas tree on our hardwood floor. I have lots of questions around topics such as: fixing wheels and couplers, power adapter do's and don'ts, etc.

For instance, to kick things off... Any tricks or recommendations on how to keep my Atlas track sections tighter together? Only about 20% of my track is PowerLoc. My current strategy is simply to change the joiners where the track tends to come apart frequently. Nailing to the floor isn't and option. And I've been unlucky in my search for a thin rubber mat (rug holder?) that might keep things from sliding around. A massive piece of plywood is an option as well, but not a good one.

I look forward to being a part of the forum.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Elliot,

Welcome to the forum. Christmas layouts are always fun ... though quirky with bugs, sometimes!

If only 20% of your layout is PowerLoc, what's the other 80% ... regular Atlas? How are you joining the two? Is this a simple oval setup?

As for a sublayer, two options come to mind. Interlocking rubber mat pieces like these (which can be easily cut to size):

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100594264

Or maybe a 1/4" thick sheet of MDF ... wouldn't be as easy to store off-season, but you could glue or small-screw things to it.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## elliottATL (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks TJ! Yes - the other 80% is just regular Atlas 100 track. PowerLoc has a small 3" section that connects the two formats together. 

As for my layout, it changes every year (of course). I've got lots of tracks, so I do figure eights, and ovals inside larger ovals, and other just wacky stuff. This year I've used my switch tracks for two separate loops (which is a little too complex for my kids ages 6, 10 & 12 - they are getting frustrated with it) 

I downloaded a software program a few years ago called RTS (The Right Track Software), which is great for helping with the math and track pieces. Can you upload images to this forum for discussion?

As for flooring, I'll need to stop by Home Depot and look at those. Could be perfect and fun (if not a bit pricey - I'd need about 60 sq ft). The PowerLoc pieces are already raised, so depending on the height of those tiles, it might be a great option. 

Elliott


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

For other track software options, several guys here on the forum are big fans of AnyRail ... anyone can download a free demo version (limited number of track pieces).

I'm not sure about uploading RTS-specific images, but any typical jpg image can easily be uploaded and displayed in the tread. Click on the "go advanced" button below, use the paperclip icon to browse and upload your image ... it'll appear as an icon. If you want to embed it, grab the URL address from the icon, and cut-paste it with IMG tags like this:










You might find that a Walmart (?) or a craft store like Michaels has those jigsaw mats at a cheaper price than Home Depot ... wishful thinking on my part, perhaps.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## elliottATL (Dec 13, 2010)

I'll certainly keep this thread updated with what I find. On another note, is there any sort of clasp or small little clip that could connect to the faux rail ties. I thought of tying them with black tread, but I doubt I would be able to get it very tight. Seems like it would be a simple little thing that would tightly hold track together. I'm under the assumption that I am not the only person who uses HO tracks like a toy box. Or maybe I just like creating trouble.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Elliott, welcome to the forum! I think one critical issue is whether you're doing a temporary or semi-permanent layout: the latter calls for a little more style. While I don't run HO scale, it seems to me the best place is to start with the rails and connecting pins. Assuming your track uses these as opposed to some sort of plastic interlock, getting some fine, needle-nosed pliers and squeezing the rails together slightly to reduce the size of the opening is pretty effective. If you're going to resort to the black thread system, consider going to a fishing tackle shop and getting some black fishing line; it will be a lot stronger than thread. Finally, a bit of clear, silicone adhesive on the outsides of the rail joints can be done with relative invisibility. It will stick to the metal well but not be impossible to separate if that becomes necessary: one zip with a razor knive and they'll part company.

Best wishes!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

if you looking to make and break layout often get some more rail joiners. they snug at first but will get loose after some time (since you rearranging your layout all the time). when they loose they will conduct porly as well, so keeping them fresh is the easier solution. and cheap


----------



## elliottATL (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks All! I think you are hitting on my exact challenges. Since this is an absolutely temporary layout (I will reduce it back into individual track sections for storage in January), most of the conventional methods used to secure the track don't fit. And I am sure the constant joining and un-joining is making the rail joiners loose. 

I did buy the mini nails Atlas sells for securing the tracks. If this tile idea works, nailing in a few key sections into the tile should be a good solution.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll echo Anton's comment above ... new (and fresh) rail joiners would be a huge help. After any repeated use, they loose their grab and holding efficiency (and conductivity) significantly. A cheap step in the right direction.

48 per package, $3.25 ...
https://secure.atlasrr.com/mod1/itemdesc.asp?ic=0170&eq=&Tp=

TJ


----------

